# 2 Face A1 Maple 1" Ply for sale



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

For anyone interested in 1" A-1 both faces Maple ply, check out this link. I purchased six sheets from Dan this morning. He even threw in some small pieces of the same stock and about a half sheet of cherry.

He was easy to work with and provided exactly what he advertised. Have a great day.

By the way, if we aren't supposed to post things like this let me know. Sometimes it hard for us hobbyists to find good materials.

http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/lumber/posts/453508.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like that link is now closed. I guess 412 days is a long time to have it posted.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Mark,

If you want I can attempt to find the website for the custom cabinet maker from whom I purchased the materials.


----------

